# bin nun auch dabei ;)



## Denny (4 März 2010)

Hallöchen erstmal,

bin über eine bekannte Suchmaschine bei Euch gelandet und was soll ich sagen - ich find das Board spitze!
Insbesondere weil ich ein großer Rihanna Fan bin und ich in Eurem Forum tolle Fotos gefunden habe zu Ihren Auftritten in Berlin (sie ist ja zurzeit in Berlin wegen dem Echo Musikpreis  )

Also werde nun öfter bei Euch vorbeischauen..
Bis denne


----------



## Q (4 März 2010)

so let me be the first  Willkommen Denis hier bei CB und viel Spass mit den Bildern!


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 März 2010)

*herzlich willkommen auf dem cb denny ​ *


----------



## General (4 März 2010)

Denny und viel Spaß hier auf CB


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

dann mal herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB.:thumbup:

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Pics.

LG
Tokko


----------



## astrosfan (5 März 2010)

Herzlich willkommen Denny!

Viel Spaß auf CB.


----------



## Adler (5 März 2010)

Hi Denny

Na auch von mit willkommen hier bei CB freut mich das es dir hier gefällt.

LG
Adler


----------



## michael54431 (5 März 2010)

Willkommen hier


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2013)

3 Jahre dabei, 1 Thema, 1 Beitrag .... Respekt


----------

